# blue apbt bloodlines?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im sure this question is basic enough...what are some original bloodlines still bred today that have produced blue show quality/working apbts? like when the bloodline was first established till now. i have some company arguing over the subject. they think they are experts and wont shut up about it. but that is the question being argued at the moment. =) the whole thing is really about if an apbt is blue its an ambully or staffy not an apbt in the slightest...i figured this may be the quickest way to get them to shut it. they listen to the internet over anything.right or wrong. lol.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

mio the razors edge lines but they have been so crossed now and breed to get huge mass that you'd be hard pressed to find one that was true to it but there are some out there


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I do not know of *ANY * Apbt blue bloodlines. I know of Amstaff bloodlines, and American Bully Bloodlines and Apbtx Staff x Bully crosses that are known to throw blue dogs. But real APBT's which should stem from working lines without any staff blood behind them nada. I can tell you that the Bellon dog's had a few blue dog's mostly off GR CH Soga who has a bit of Eli blood behind her. Some of her offspring were blue other than that your not going to find hardly ANY blue dog's within game lines that's just a fact. You want to find blue dogs your going to have to look towards the show dogs that is were you will find them in large numbers.

Only Blue GR CH box dog

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=231848


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

texasgame said:


> mio the razors edge lines but they have been so crossed now and breed to get huge mass that you'd be hard pressed to find one that was true to it but there are some out there


excuse me if im coming off as stupid. but i thought RE only bred ambullys? i don't think i have heard of an actual american pitbull terrier coming from RE...? i also only really know pretty basic info of ambullys. im getten to know more about em though =)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I do not know of *ANY * Apbt blue bloodlines. I know of Amstaff bloodlines, and American Bully Bloodlines and Apbtx Staff x Bully crosses that are known to throw blue dogs. But real APBT's which should stem from working lines without any staff blood behind them nada. I can tell you that the Bellon dog's had a few blue dog's mostly off GR CH Soga who has a bit of Eli blood behind her. Some of her offspring were blue other than that your not going to find hardly ANY blue dog's within game lines that's just a fact. You want to find blue dogs your going to have to look towards the show dogs that is were you will find them in large numbers.
> 
> Only Blue GR CH box dog
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA


Yep.. You can find some heavily "blue" producing bloodlines in AmStaffs that date back to the performance era of those dogs.. You won't find any game lines producing a steady flow, Soga is the only pit dog i can think of worth mentioning.. Old timers were not fond of this coloring as they did not consider it a color for a bulldog.. Whether it was personal preference, the thought of them being curs, etc.. So you wont find a line full of them.. At all.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

hell no they wont go said:


> excuse me if im coming off as stupid. but i thought RE only bred ambullys? i don't think i have heard of an actual american pitbull terrier coming from RE...? i also only really know pretty basic info of ambullys. im getten to know more about em though =)


if im not mistaken he started off with pure apbts, and ended up crossing out to a masttiff. thats where you have this bully craze lol, i could be wrong tho and someone please correct me if i am.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

texasgame said:


> if im not mistaken he started off with pure apbts, and ended up crossing out to a masttiff. thats where you have this bully craze lol, i could be wrong tho and someone please correct me if i am.


no that sounds pretty right. i do recall hearing something about that once or twice. but yea it would be pretty hard to even trust their foundation dogs were pure bred apbts thru n thru. and i think i have heard of this dog whopper as a foundation for bullys??


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RE was started by crossing an apbt with an amstaff


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

See there it is.^^ I new it was something with the staff. Either mastiff, or amstaff thanks Dixe. I dont really like bulleys they're ok as pet's but im a workin man, i need a workin dog. dont get me wrong either, some of them are beautiful animals while some look like hippos.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If there were you would never know it about because gamedog breeders cared about color to much to keep blues alive....

because ya know black didn't start diluting to blue until show breeders......


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

is bellon from south america? any one know anything from that kennel?


what about ch little boots, the pic i have of him is bad quality but he looks blue. anyone got a good image of him?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

zohawn said:


> is bellon from south america? any one know anything from that kennel?
> 
> what about ch little boots, the pic i have of him is bad quality but he looks blue. anyone got a good image of him?


I don't know anything about the kennel,but I would assume they would be located in South America or Mexico


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

EAST TEXAS DRAW THE LINE KENNELS-ANCESTORS PAGE

so the 2nd dog in the second row down...that huge brindle one...isnt that dog supposed to be a mastiff mix...and his owner got killed because the dog was dominating weight pulling? or would that be a different dog??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

zohawn said:


> is bellon from south america? any one know anything from that kennel?
> 
> what about ch little boots, the pic i have of him is bad quality but he looks blue. anyone got a good image of him?


Mexico and South America .....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> EAST TEXAS DRAW THE LINE KENNELS-ANCESTORS PAGE
> 
> so the 2nd dog in the second row down...that huge brindle one...isnt that dog supposed to be a mastiff mix...and his owner got killed because the dog was dominating weight pulling? or would that be a different dog??


The dog you are talking about is Wannabe a whopper. he I believe was bred by Eddie Eddington. And yes he is a APBT mastiff mix. Eddie was murdered in a home invasion believed to be by some one who stolen dog from him, then he took it back. But know one was ever convicted.

The Re line was started by crossing amstaff with APBT. you can find some old Re blood mixed with game type lines and get some okay dogs. My Dooney dog is old RE Bordeaux jeep cross. But as stated not a pure APBT line it is a APBT/amstaff mix.


----------

